# Big bass in wekiva river 1/13



## Guest (Jan 14, 2007)

Went out to wekiva river this morning, heading to wekiva falls for castnetting shiners but no luck for 2 hours. Went down in wekiva, run into bigfish and told him, I have no luck with shiners. He went down there and comeback with 30 shiners in different spot! He is goooooood! So he handed me some shiners and I caught 5 bass in one spot 4 to 6 pounds. Lost over 8 lbs by breaking the line off! It's been a good day for bassfishing. Caught one chain pickeral on diving plug.


----------



## LoneRanger (Dec 11, 2006)

daaaaang ya'll are out of control!



L.R.


----------



## Big_Fish (Dec 10, 2006)

Out fished with my own bait I ended the day with one #6er


----------



## Tom_C (Dec 10, 2006)

> Out fished with my own bait I ended the day with one #6er


Thats what you get for being a good guy


----------



## Big_Fish (Dec 10, 2006)

Here's mine and the Whoppers I saw whitesnook catch


----------



## tojo (Dec 12, 2006)

Dang, I wanna get on some of those fish bad. You guys are dialed in over there!!! Good freakin job.


----------

